# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  ANA dispone veda de acuíferos para conservar recursos hídricos subterráneos

## gpacheco

*Están ubicados en tacna, Ica, Lambayeque y Lima*  __ _Ancashcocha_   *Lima, jun. 16 (ANDINA).-* Con el fin de garantizar la conservación de los recursos hídricos subterráneos del país, la Autoridad Nacional del Agua (ANA) dispuso declarar la veda de diversos acuíferos ubicados en los departamentos de Tacna, Ica, Lambayeque y Lima (incluido el Callao).  
Según la resolución jefatural Nº 0327-2009-ANA, publicada hoy en el boletín de Normas Legales del Diario Oficial El Peruano, se ratificó la veda de los acuíferos en el Valle del Río Caplina (Tacna), Ica - Villacurí (Ica) y Motupe (Lambayeque), en lo que se refiere al interior del país. 
La norma también alcanza a las zonas de Chilca (Lima), Zapallal (Lima), Quebrada Canto Grande (Lima), sector industrial de la avenida Argentina (Lima-Callao).  
Asimismo, se prohibió la ejecución de todo tipo de obra destinada a la explotación de recursos hídricos subterráneos, así como al incremento de los volúmenes actuales de explotación en las zonas señaladas. 
Además se ratificaron las medidas para la conservación y preservación de aguas subterráneas especificando ciertas obligaciones a los usuarios que deseen hacer uso de las mismas. 
En ese sentido, se dispuso que ninguna empresa eléctrica podrá instalar medidores en pozos que no tengan licencias de uso de agua. Las empresas que incumplan esta disposición serán sancionadas por el Organismo Supervisor de la Inversión en Energía y Minería (Osinerming).  
En el caso específico de personas naturales y jurídicas que deseen hacer perforaciones con fines de exploración y explotación de aguas subterráneas, éstas deberán estar inscritas en el registro a cargo de la ANA, su incumplimiento dará motivo a la imposición de sanciones conforme a ley.  
Las Administraciones Locales de Agua serán responsables del control y vigilancia de los acuíferos que se encuentran en sus respectivos ámbitos jurisdiccionales. De ser necesario, deberán imponer las medidas complementarias de comiso, clausura y sellado de pozos ilegales, revocatoria de derechos de uso de agua u otros señaladas en el artículo 123º de la Ley de Recursos Hídricos.  
Del mismo modo las organizaciones de usuarios de agua podrán participar en las acciones de control y vigilancia de acuíferos, así como en el monitoreo de los niveles de la napa freática dentro de sus respectivos ámbitos de acción.   *Foto: ANA*Temas similares: Artículo: MEF acepta cooperación del BID por US$ 450,000 para financiar Plan Nacional de Recursos Hídricos Modulo III: Liderazgo para la gestion de los recursos hídricos Adex entrega propuesta para elaboración del reglamento de Ley de Recursos Hídricos ANA inicia recepción de propuestas para reglamentar Ley de Recursos Hídricos Oficializan Ley de Recursos Hídricos para modernizar uso del agua

----------


## perfora

Hola gpacheco! Como esta el asunto a día de hoy? Ya ha pasado mas de un año desde la resolución. En el tema de las perforaciones para agua o perforaciones subterraneas, las legislaciones se estan endureciendo y normalmente son para el bien del entorno geologico y ambiental. Otro asunto es si es respetada la ley o no. Desgraciadamente los casos son numerosos. 
Espero respuesta amigo.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola gpacheco! Como esta el asunto a día de hoy? Ya ha pasado mas de un año desde la resolución. En el tema de las perforaciones para agua o perforaciones subterraneas, las legislaciones se estan endureciendo y normalmente son para el bien del entorno geologico y ambiental. Otro asunto es si es respetada la ley o no. Desgraciadamente los casos son numerosos. 
> Espero respuesta amigo.

 Estimado perfora: 
Me adelanto a contestarte porque definitivamente Gonzalo -tanto como yo- no es experto en estos temas. Más bien somos comunicadores y programadores web que administramos este portal subiendo noticias, artículos de interés, fotos, videos o lo que encontremos por allí que pueda interesarles. 
Y precisamente generó interés en tu caso, pero la noticia fue publicada por la agencia Andina, por lo que difícilmente te podamos dar una respuesta alguno de nosotros. 
Tengo que admitir que es una de las grandes desventajas de este portal, ya que debería ser administrado por gente capacitada en el sector agropecuario para poder brindar más ayuda a nuestros usuarios, pero lamentablemente no lo somos. Sin embargo, como adminstrador de este foro, me corresponde orientar a los usuarios para que puedan conseguir las respuestas o información que buscan. 
En ese sentido, te recomiendo crear un nuevo tema propio en el foro de Clima y Medio Ambiente para que plantees tu inquietud acerca del problema de los acuíferos, o el problema del agua en el Perú en general. La idea es empezar a discutir o debatir sobre los diversos problemas que enfenta nuestra agricultura de cara al futuro, para minimizar los efectos o resultados negativos; pero para ello se necesita participar. 
Por ello, termino diciéndole a todos nuestros usuarios -incluyéndote- que no sólo respondan a las noticias o artículos que nosotros publiquemos; si no que ustedes mismos planteen sus temas, interrogantes, dudas, quejas, planteamientos, ideas, etce, etc. No olviden que la ventaja de este portal es que cada uno de nosotros puede suibir la información que crea necesario difundir para sus propios intereses o inquietudes.  
Bueno amigo perfora, espero no haberte decepcionado; y más bien espero haber cumplido mi cometido de incentivarte a publucar tus temas propios para debatir sobre las cosas que te interesan o te preocupan. 
Saludos y gracias por participar en AgroFórum.pe  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Jmangeo

Aquí adjunto el dispositivo legal que contempla la veda de algunos acuiferos en Lima, Ica y otros departamentos.  Ratifican veda de acuiferos.PDF 
Hasta donde sé, en el caso del acuifero de Pampa Canto Grande, en SJL, Lima (cuyas aguas no se usan para agricultura sino para consumo humano de áreas sin conexión a la red), sigue funcionando administrado por SEDAPAL pese a la norma vigente. Sería interesante saber que pasa por ejemplo en Villacurí, donde también tendría aplicación esta norma. SAludos.

----------

